

Of Mice and Men - anakron
http://99percentinvisible.org/episode/of-mice-and-men/

======
anakron
Some of his original ideas are still kicking around:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chorded_keyboard](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chorded_keyboard)

